# Interview with Theodore Shapiro



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2020)

I was fortunate to be able to chat with Teddy Shapiro recently for my podcast show. He dispenses a lot of really great info about the process of film scoring and his thoughts on working in the industry for 3 decades. Really excellent real world observations. 

Theodore is honestly one of the nicest guys in the industry. Terrifically talented, yet humble. Tremendous technique. 









COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA - EPISODE 3: THEODORE SHAPIRO - Cinematic Sound Radio Podcast


Welcome to the third episode of COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA on CINEMATIC SOUND RADIO. On today’s episode, David chats with Theodore Shapiro. Shapiro was born in Washington, D.C. He earned a Bachelor of Arts degree in music from Brown University in 1993, followed by a Master of Fine...




www.cinematicsound.net


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 25, 2020)

Looking forward to listening!


----------



## KEM (Jul 27, 2020)

Will definitely check this out!! My favorite composer came up under him


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 27, 2020)

Teddy is a great composer. He did a spot on John Barry style score for "Spy" with Melissa McCarthy and we chatted a bit about it.


----------

